# Jewelry box



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=316&cat=500&ppuser=362

I'll have to take and resize some more of it and the inside.........
Gotta work the PT job tonight (HD)............


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Nov 1, 2006)

That is some excellent work. :yes: 

Love the top. What kind of burl was that?

Tom


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow that's nice! Izat Maple Burl? Looks like pearl wood if htere is such a thing.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The Top is a "natural edge" of Curly western Maple then a strip of Padauk followed by Wenge then a strip of a Unknown Burl (that I pulled out of the Scrap bin at West Penn Hardwoods (and paid next to nothing for it) Believe me I hit that Scap bin almost Every payday...LOL


The Legs are East Indian Rosewood the Box is the Padauk....... with Maple Pull out tray inside It's linsed with the Blue "felt" & Ring holders from Rockler.


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow...that's one of those neck crackers.....you know when ya walk by and then crack your neck lookin' back at it....:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice work.....


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The Current Project is a Challenge Coin holder for my futer BiL's B-Day.
All red oak should hold 80-100 of them depending on the sizes.


----------



## jpw23 (Jan 6, 2007)

That is one pretty piece of wood.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

excellant,what is the finish


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

The finish was 3 coats of Minwax Poly out of a Spray can.


----------

